# Sweet potato baby food?



## Wink n' Chips (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm going to be admistering Doxycycline soon to my boys to treat a bout of continuous sniffles, using primarily a bit of baby food. I know a lot of people use meat, but my boys particularly love peas, and so I bought some baby food of mused peas. I also bought some made of musher sweet potatoes, bur I recently read that uncooked sweet potatoes may not be the best idea. Would baby food sweet potatoes be alright, or should I stick with the peas and meats?


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Its totes ok! I give my rats sweet potato baby food all the time!!! PM me if u have questions!


----------



## Wink n' Chips (Nov 30, 2015)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Always!!!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, baby food is cooked and rats love sweet potatoes and yams. I often cook them and freeze them so they last longer for the rats.


----------



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope you guys don't mind me adding to this thread. We've got some chopped up uncooked sweet potatoes in the fridge and I'm wondering how I should cook them so they're suitable for rats? Would boiling them be alright?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You can boil them, or lay them on a layer of foil and bake them til they are soft. Either will work and they will love the result.


----------

